# Glassing a deck question



## flaco (Feb 14, 2007)

So I've got a new project I'm working on and I'm trying to save some time and sanity by keeping my grinding to a minimum. The existing deck has got some flex in it, and I was looking to lay a few layers of cloth over it to stiffen it up. My question is, do I need to COMPLETELY remove the existing gel coat/paint (not sure which one) before I lay up the new glass? 

I was also considering covering the existing deck with 1/4" plywood encapsulated in epoxy (for both stiffness and looks). If I just use epoxy adhesive over the existing gel/paint to bond the plywood to it, will it stick, or do I still need to grind the deck first?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't attempt to 'glass or bond to existing gelcoat or paint.
I sand off the existing finish back to bare 'glass/resin,
then start with repairs or modifications.
I've seen the results when 'glass is laminated over existing finishes.
Separation, cracking, peeling...not good.


----------



## flaco (Feb 14, 2007)

OK, thanks a lot for answering that for me. Just one more question though.
What tools do you use for this? 
I have tried in the past:

4" grinder - tears through way too fast

6" disk sander - better, but still I end up with a lot of pits and low spots/uneven finish

Palm sander - Waaaay too slow

Do I just have no skillz?





> I wouldn't attempt to 'glass or bond to existing gelcoat or paint.
> I sand off the existing finish back to bare 'glass/resin,
> then start with repairs or modifications.
> I've seen the results when 'glass is laminated over existing finishes.
> Separation, cracking, peeling...not good.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I used a cheap pneumatic with wet/dry paper and running water.
Water kept the paper clean, moved the dust from under the sander
without putting dust in the air so no respirator or tyvek suit needed.


----------



## johnfaris3 (Aug 12, 2009)

This was from a past issue of West System Epoxyworks:

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/document.do?docId=370&title=Preparing+laminates+-+West+System


----------



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

> I used a cheap pneumatic with wet/dry paper and running water.
> Water kept the paper clean, moved the dust from under the sander
> without putting dust in the air so no respirator or tyvek suit needed.


I thought wet sanding was only for fine grit papers. How does that work with something like 120?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Wet/Dry is available all the way down to 60 grit.
Running water keeps the old paint and gelcoat dust
from clogging the paper, so the paper cuts better and longer.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006M2TJC/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=hi&psc=1


----------

